
What are the best resources for studying AI/Machine Learning? - pratap103
I&#x27;m interested in AI&#x2F;machine learning and have started reading &#x27;Deep Learning&#x27;. Was wondering if this is a good place to start off. Any recs would be appreciated!
======
raooll
[https://github.com/ZuzooVn/machine-learning-for-software-
eng...](https://github.com/ZuzooVn/machine-learning-for-software-
engineers#becoming-an-open-source-contributor)

~~~
pratap103
Appreciate it!

